# Wago 750-841 als TCP / IP ModBus Slave betreiben



## Horschd (14 März 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem, ich soll eine Wago 750-841 als ModBus Slave betreiben, und das über Ethernet.

Ich habe mir jetzt das Handbuch der Steuerung durchgelesen und habe immer noch keinen Ansatzpunkt wie ich die Aufgabe erreiche.

Als Mastersimulator habe ich ModBuss - Poll geladen.


Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen wie ich das hinbekomme?




Danke


----------



## MSB (14 März 2013)

Du musst Wago Seitig im Prinzip gar nichts machen, außer der Steuerung eine IP-Adresse geben, 
und die Modbus TCP/UDP Ports freischalten im Web-Based-Management unter Ports.

Dann kannst du die Steuerung über Modbus über das im Kapitel 12.3.4 genannte Mapping mit den genannten Function Codes lesen / schreiben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Horschd (14 März 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.

habe ein wenig gebraucht um den Webserver zum laufen zu bekommen.
Die Ports waren schon offen.

das mit dem Mapping begreife ich noch nicht. 

Wie komme ich an die richtige registeradresse wenn ich nur ein paar auf der Steuerung zyklisch erneuerte Variablen lesen möchte?
Also keine Eingangsklemmen.

edit

Wie kann ich der Steuerung die Slave Nummer zuweisen?


----------



## Oberchefe (14 März 2013)

siehe Schnellstartanleitung vom 750-841er:

3 Anhang
3.1 Gegenüberstellung Modbus- und IEC1131-Adressen


----------



## dhgroe (14 März 2013)

Horschd schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> habe ein wenig gebraucht um den Webserver zum laufen zu bekommen.
> Die Ports waren schon offen.
> ...




siehe http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/coupler_controller/m07500841_00000000_0de.pdf

Seite 83  ...da stehen die Adressbereiche.  Und Seite 240....da stehen die Register MAPPINGS....nicht nur die Adressen der Busklemmen sondern auch

die Adressen fuer die Merkerbereiche  ( Adresse:  12288...24575  ) .


----------



## Horschd (14 März 2013)

danke für eure Antworten,

@dhgroe

wieso fängt man bei seite 85 oben beim Merkerbereich wieder bei 0 wieder an zu zählen?

was bedeutet eigenlich PFC?

@ Oberschefe

du hast ja in etwa das gleiche gemeint.



hat von euch schonmal das tool ModBus Poll verwendet? 
Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das funktioniert.

Wie  kann ich der Steuerung ihr Slave ID zuweisen? in dem Netzt hängen noch  andere ModBus Slaves und ich weis nichtmal auf welchem ich immer versuch  die Testdaten auszulesen?

Habt ihr noch ein gutes Tool, das einen Master nachbilden kann?

(ich hoffe das war ahlbwegs verständlich, bin nicht mehr ganz zurechnungsfähig)


----------



## dhgroe (15 März 2013)

Horschd schrieb:


> danke für eure Antworten,
> 
> @dhgroe
> 
> ...




 Auf Seite 85 fangen die Merkeradressen bei der MODBUSADRESSE 12288 ( fuer das Merkerwort 0 ) an.

PFC bedeutet " *P*rogrammable *F*ieldbus *C*ontroller "  und ist nichts weiter als dein Wago Controller.


----------



## Horschd (15 März 2013)

Danke, wieder was gelernt.

so jetzt noch die verbleibenden praktischen Probleme

- hat von euch schonmal das tool ModBus Poll verwendet? 
   Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das funktioniert.
   Habt ihr noch ein gutes Tool, das einen Master nachbilden kann?

- Wie  kann ich der Steuerung ihr Slave ID zuweisen? in dem Netzt hängen  noch  andere ModBus Slaves und ich weis nichtmal auf welchem ich immer  versuch  die Testdaten auszulesen?


----------



## dhgroe (15 März 2013)

Horschd schrieb:


> - Wie  kann ich der Steuerung ihr Slave ID zuweisen? in dem Netzt hängen  noch  andere ModBus Slaves und ich weis nichtmal auf welchem ich immer  versuch  die Testdaten auszulesen?



 Mal ne Frage:  Was fuer Steuerungen hängen denn noch in deinem Netz ? Wie heissen die ?...oder sind das alles Wago's ?  Mit welchem Programm sprichst du die Steuerungen sprich Controller denn an ?
 Gib bitte mal ein paar mehr Infos, damit man weiss, mit welchen Geräten du arbeitest.


----------



## Horschd (15 März 2013)

das sind noch 2 weiter wago 841 und was selbstgebautes von Studenten die ich nicht mehr kenne.

Aber das läuftbisjetzt alles ohne probleme miteinander.


----------



## dhgroe (15 März 2013)

Na dann ist doch alles ganz easy .  ich nehme an du hast einen PC, der auf alle deine WAGO Steuerungen zugreift.  Da wird vermutlcih auch die Software , von der 
wir immer noch nicht wissen was da läuft, laufen. 

Dann sehe ich es so:  vergib wie   *MSB*   schon schrieb jeder WAGO eine IP Adresse ( aber bitte immer eine andere, keine IP darf doppelt erscheinen, wegen Adresskonflikten).

 Vielleicht ist ja der Zustand auch schon so, dass jede Wago eine IP Adresse hat. Wenn dem so ist, dann hast du dein MAster SLAVE Prinzip verwirklicht. Dein PC mit der Software ist der MASTER
und deine vielen Wagos sind die Knechte sprich "SLAVES".

Was willst du mehr. Wenn du z.B. auf dem PC als Software "PROFILAB 4.0" von der Firma Abacom laufen hättest, könntest du jeden SLAVE über das MODBUS / TCP protokoll mit der jeweiligen
IP Adresse ansprechen und entsprechende INfo über die Register holen oder schreiben, wie auch immer. Die Unterscheidung der SLAVES erfolgt einfach ueber die IP Adresse, denn jeder Controller 
hat eine andere.   Du jetzt verstehen ?????? :shock:


----------



## Horschd (15 März 2013)

danke, 

ich hatte inzwischen auch rausgefunden das man den Slaves keine ID zuteilen braucht, sondern das über die IP läuft.

meine Software ist zurzeit noch das einfache codesys. Die (andere Projektgruppe) wollen das später mit SciLab auslesen. 

jetzt muss ich nurnoch mit der dämlichen Leistungmessklemme einig werden, die wil ihre messdaten noch nicht rausrücken.


----------



## dhgroe (15 März 2013)

Hi Horschd,

na da wird ja einiges klarer. Mit codesys lässt sich doch gut arbeiten, da kannst du deine Wago Controller schön programmieren. 
Zum Visualisieren kann man  dann alles nehmen, was die Wago Controller bzw. ihr Innenleben ansprechen kann.
Von SCILAb hab ich zwar mal gehört, aber da ist sicher einiges an Programmierarbeit von Nöten...was ich so auf den ersten Blick sehe.
Keine Ahnung, ob da MODBUS / TCP integriert ist. NAja...wünsche dir gutes Gelingen !!


----------



## Player-Ben (31 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade mit visual.net eine Modbus Verbindung herzustellen, zwecks Visualisierung . Als Kontroller habe ich den 750-880 und als BS Win7. Das Problem hängt zurzeit an einer DLL-Datei. Ich habe schon Nmodbus ausprobiert, leider vergebens. Hier habe ich Probleme gehabt das Programm zu debuggen. Als zweites habe ich easymodbus ausprobiert. Hier war das debuggen kein Problem und das lesen aus der Wago hat auch geklappt, aber das Schreiben leider nicht.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit anderen DLL-Dateien die gut laufen oder eine andere alternative?

Grüße
Ben


----------



## holgermaik (31 August 2015)

Hi. 
Ich habe mit der originalen API Modbus/TCP DLL von Wago bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Bestell Nr. 759-312.
Grüße Holger


----------



## Player-Ben (31 August 2015)

das klingt gut. Mit welchem Betriebssystem benutzt du das denn?


----------



## holgermaik (1 September 2015)

Ich habe mir was mit VB.net gebastelt. Läuft unter Win mit Framework 3.5. (32bit)
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Player-Ben (1 September 2015)

danke für die Antwort.
Ist die im Lieferumfang von den Starterkits enthalten oder kann man die beim Support bekommen?


----------



## Player-Ben (1 September 2015)

ich habe etwas gefunden für visual.net (klappt in c# in vb). Das ganze ist eine eigene Modbus Library und nennt sich NModbus4 hier der  Link:  https://www.nuget.org/packages/NModbus4/


----------

